# How to connect S2 to PC?



## TryOn (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey, 

Guys I've got the simplest thing ever to solve. Anyone help out urgently?  

Many thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

With the included USB cable.


----------



## TryOn (Jun 10, 2012)

Whenever I do, it shows me an Attention: "USB is connected. Remove the cable." 
What does this mean? How to deal with it for successful connection?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

under settings > network (i think) you will see an option to connect via usb. Click that and it will load on your pc.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What are you trying to accomplish by connecting it to your computer?


----------



## laurarose (Sep 3, 2012)

If you're trying to transfer music, I use Winamp to transfer music files wirelessly. But with USB cable if it doesn't automatically connect, go to settings> click more under Wireless and Network>USB Utilities>Connect storage PC.


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

You can connect and sync the Galaxy S2 with the Windows 7 computer using 'Samsung Kies'.

You can download it from http://www.samsung.com/in/support/usefulsoftware/KIES/JSP and open the program whenever you connect your phone to the computer.

The latest version, Kies 2.0 lets you connect your phone to your computer even through a Wi-Fi network.


----------

